# Cinnemon?



## Clark1532 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been reading through many of the forums, and keep seeing Cinnamon mentioned as a natural remedy. What is it used for, and how? Do you mix it with water and spray it? Sprinkle it on top? 

Just curious!


----------



## jmelot (Apr 16, 2011)

I confess to being very much in the "novice but hooked" phase myself, but I'll volunteer a response: I've sprinkled it dry on rot spots on leaves after cutting the rot out. This has stopped the rot for me, but I haven't experimented to see if it has anything to do with applying the cinnamon. I've tried it on roots too (also dabbed on dry), but I can't say that I've had any great success there.

I happen to have this link, which has some more opinions:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used cinnamon after I performed "surgery" on a Paph when for instance a leaf was affected by a form of rot. I cut of the affected area and then I used a fine paintbrush to apply some cinnamon powder on the cut.

It has two effects, in the first place it helps dry out the cut faster but cinnamon on itself is also a natural fungicide so it will prevent the cut from getting affected by mold.

People use it the same way after cutting roots.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2011)

I wrote an article on cinnamon but I think it's on the computer at home…I'll see if I can find it.

*edit* duh, note to self, click links before posting…yeah, that'd be the article Jennifer posted, thanks Jennifer!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 16, 2011)

I sometime use cinnamon directlty on wound or diseased foliage. Most often I use cinnamon extract alcool.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't had much luck with cinnamon as a fungicide (maybe because most powdered cinnamon isn't the real thing...I think its some kind of Cassia) but it is good at protecting cut surfaces, by drying it out.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2011)

I try to always have cinnamon, hydrogen peroxide, and some soap spray at hand. That way, as you're watering or whatever, you can knock out nasties before they go wild. 

Cinnamon is good for sprinkling on fresh cuts and wounds, although I have read many places that it is not the best idea to add it to roots- Heather's dessication explanation sounds good to me. I've stumbled across recipes for making a cinnamon tea by steeping cinnamon in hot water with some alcohol or in room temp ~70% alcohol then applying that as a fungicide, but have never tried it or bookmarked the web site, but google might help you there. 

Hep any?


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2011)

I use it (sprinkled topically) in conjunction with Dragons Blood for bacterial rots. Primarily Erwinia.


----------



## Ray (Apr 17, 2011)

Infusions of cinnamon in rubbing alcohol or water results in the extraction of cinnamaldehyde, which is an excellent fungicide. The alcohol version is a pretty good insecticide, too.

Check out my home remedies page for more recipes and details.


----------

